# Ticks are about to run me off!



## Jody Hawk (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been infested with hundreds of seed ticks around my dog pens. I can stand there for a few minutes and they'll be crawling up my legs. I've even gotten a few off of my two week old pups! What can I spray to kill these things?


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Ticks*

You can take Happy Jack II, the same stuff you use for mange dip, and mix some in a sprayer.  Spray a good perimeter around your pens.  I spray my stalls once a month with it to deter fleas.  The dip mix will take care of fleas, ticks, and several kind of mites.  North Ga boys don't know about gnats, but in South GA it helps with that as well.


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been having the same problems with ticks period, not just seed ticks.  I used to put out 10% Sevin dust and would kill the ticks on dogs and I would get good residual but you can't get it anymore.  I have been spraying the dip at stronger rates around my dog pens and have good results for awhile but I don't get the residual like with the sevin dust.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2011)

i "had" a major flea problem in my yard so i bought some stuff called cross check from lesco/john deer store and now no bugs at all. it even helped with sceeters.


----------



## Bama (Aug 3, 2011)

Bayer Advance Complete Insect Killer at WALMART for twelve dollars a 40oz bottle. Put 3ccs on your dogs back and spray your pen.


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 3, 2011)

Jody,
Let me know if you find something that works.
They have been AWFUL here!
I went out to the dog pens about a week ago w/ shorts on and had a HUGE wad of seed ticks coming up my leg. Still dont know where they came from, nothing but dirt 
I got some granular stuff from walmart and so far no more seed ticks but still get a few bigger ones off the dogs.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 3, 2011)

Chris,
I went to WalMart and bought some Ortho Max Bug B Gone. I sprayed real good around Molly's pen where they are the worst. Somethings gotta be done, I got chigger and seed tick bumps from the butt down!


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Aug 3, 2011)

oh no   its gonna be rough trying to hunt


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dip dogs every three weeks with kennel dip. Spray outside of kennel area with Permethrin 10 from TSC, DO NOT PUT ON DOGS, DO NOT LET THEM IN WET AREA!!!!.

Rumor has it it stays longer mixed with a little light oil (diesel), but of course I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## poolecw (Aug 3, 2011)

My coon hunting buddy is a pest control guy.  Here is what we use.  I had serious flea and tick problems before I started doing this.

In March, broadcast Talstar EZ granular insecticide.  This will take care of any fleas or ticks that are going to hatch.  Some will still hatch in the summer but this will take out a big chunk of them.

Next, I tie livestock insecticide tags to the dogs' collars.  This will keep ticks and fleas from crawling on them.  It will also keep the flies at bay.

Next, I use Permethrine 10% livestock spray from tractor supply.  There is directions for mixing it to spray on your dogs.  There is also mixing directions for spraying it around your kennel.  I spray the dogs and around the kennel once per month.

Here are links to the the items I mentioned above.

http://www.amazon.com/Talstar-EZ-Gr...1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1312413690&sr=1-1

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...n-10-livestock-premise-spray-8-fl-oz--2212873

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...nsecticide-ear-tags-purple-pack-of-20-2259914


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 3, 2011)

Chickens & Guinea's.  But now I got every predator for miles eatin all of them!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2011)

poolecw said:


> My coon hunting buddy is a pest control guy.  Here is what we use.  I had serious flea and tick problems before I started doing this.
> 
> In March, broadcast Talstar EZ granular insecticide.  This will take care of any fleas or ticks that are going to hatch.  Some will still hatch in the summer but this will take out a big chunk of them.
> 
> ...



Becareful of young dogs, I know a gentlemen lost an entire litter at about 3-4 months old spraying permethrin on them.


----------



## poolecw (Aug 3, 2011)

Ruger#3 said:


> Becareful of young dogs, I know a gentlemen lost an entire litter at about 3-4 months old spraying permethrin on them.



Correct, I wouldn't recommend it for pups, but it isn't an issue for grown dogs is you use the mixture rate that the manufacturer says to use.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2011)

poolecw said:


> Correct, I wouldn't recommend it for pups, but it isn't an issue for grown dogs is you use the mixture rate that the manufacturer says to use.




Good info, been using it as a kennel and barn spray does a good job.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 4, 2011)

bayer advanced works...also spread sevin dust...


----------



## RSmith (Aug 4, 2011)

So far I have not had the tick problem at home but in the flat woods they still run woods cows and we have plenty. I cut the cow tags in half and tie them to their collars and very seldom have a tick on the dogs. When I first put them on originally I used a whole tag and the dogs did not react to well, seemed to affect balance and hunt for a day or so. Would not use on pups until they reach grown dog weight.


----------

